# New 40m Amano Tank



## James O (16 Mar 2015)




----------



## foxfish (16 Mar 2015)

I would love to see that.....


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Mar 2015)

me too. i be happy to move in and watch the tank all day lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2015)

I would love that in my front room better than watching the TV   I don't think the Wife would agree though 

Edit Ho my Front room is to small


----------



## Henry (16 Mar 2015)

Going on holiday in Portugal in September. Wonder if I can convince the missus to let us take a brief detour on the way to the beach


----------



## Edvet (16 Mar 2015)

My kinda size
I do wonder if the large pane won't bow?, I can;'t see any struts


----------



## Rahms (16 Mar 2015)

woah. thats a lot of tank.  wonder what the value of that much aquasoil is, lol (I presume he gives himself a discount)




Edvet said:


> My kinda size
> I do wonder if the large pane won't bow?, I can;'t see any struts



The force on the panes only depends on water depth, and this isn't _that_ deep (never thought I'd say that about a 6' tank). Obviously any slight flex will be amplified by the length of the thing, but still.... that must be atleast 2" thick!


----------



## Wallace (16 Mar 2015)

Wow is all I have to say, oh and I'm off to look at holidays in Portugal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam (16 Mar 2015)

I wonder how they do the maintenance - really really long handled tweezers/scissors?


----------



## Edvet (16 Mar 2015)

I guess they can walk in the front half and then just reach everything. And by looking at the still from tthe picture they can walk at the back of the tank, so if you kneel there you can reach a lot too.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (16 Mar 2015)

Does anyone know if this is going to be a big garden or will it tell a story along its 40 metre length? I hope the latter as there's a fantastic opportunity if it started as a spring and ended as a mangrove swamp.  Just a thought.


----------



## James O (16 Mar 2015)

10,000 neons ought to do it


----------



## Christos Ioannou (16 Mar 2015)

I thought it was a typo and it was meant to read 40*c*m...


----------



## Another Phil (16 Mar 2015)

tam said:


> I wonder how they do the maintenance - really really long handled tweezers/scissors?


 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7282/16628861397_7b1b771c3d_o.jpg



National Marine Aquarium in Plymouth.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2015)

I will be in Lisbon in July and this is my first pit stop!!!


----------



## Andy D (16 Mar 2015)

WOW! 

I'm just wondering how much that all cost.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2015)

Couple of photos:

Panomaric View of 40mt Nature Aquarium from Oceanário de Lisboa by Takashi Amano by Filipe Oliveira (FAAO), on Flickr

Gopro version - Panomaric View of 40mt Nature Aquarium from Oceanário de Lisboa by Takashi Amano by Filipe Oliveira (FAAO), on Flickr


----------



## James O (16 Mar 2015)

Judging by the banked up rock at either end It could a 40m 'slice' of a river/lake


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2015)

Official Video.


----------



## ourmanflint (16 Mar 2015)

More like 6" thick acrylic, looks like its about 7-8 ft wide as well! Stupendous,


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2015)

At the end of the last video it says "New Temporary Exhibition" I wonder what they mean by that!


----------



## foxfish (16 Mar 2015)

He is expecting the plants to grow pretty fast... C02?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Mar 2015)

Wow...just Wow...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Mar 2015)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Mar 2015)

foxfish said:


> He is expecting the plants to grow pretty fast... C02?


CO2...It must be, but can you imagine the kind of storage and delivery system this would require...enormous.


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Mar 2015)

Yes I'd really love to know all the behind the scenes, CO2, fert and filtration details...


----------



## foxfish (17 Mar 2015)

It seems you never get the details that really interest us!


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2015)

Offical ADA Post:  http://www.adana.co.jp/en/lisbon/

Official Video:


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2015)

Is it open to public yet? and have you been there yet Paulo?


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (3 Apr 2015)

It will open to public on the 22nd of April, it will be a temporary exhibition but usally in the Lisbon Oceanarium that means that it will be there for 2 or 3 years, if I get any details on this I will post them here  If you can don't miss it...


----------



## James O (4 Apr 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post here Pedro.  I feel a Portuguese holiday coming on!

Scratch that.  Just looked at the map.  It's so close to the airport, I feel a day trip coming on 

About £100 return......


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2015)

Bem vindos Pedro 

Mine is already booked for July, but might be tempted to go there earlier


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (4 Apr 2015)

James O said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post here Pedro.  I feel a Portuguese holiday coming on!
> 
> Scratch that.  Just looked at the map.  It's so close to the airport, I feel a day trip coming on
> 
> About £100 return......


Yes James, it's very close to the airport, ~10 min by subway...but, if you can, come at least for a weekend so that you can also enjoy the city  Maybe we can have a beer together  

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (4 Apr 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Bem vindos Pedro
> 
> Mine is already booked for July, but might be tempted to go there earlier


Obrigado  Maybe we can meet here in Lisbon to have a beer.... Abraço  

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (4 Apr 2015)

Backstage - Filter system  by Aqueden Shop



Tonight I'll try to post some more pictures/videos  

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> CO2...It must be, but can you imagine the kind of storage and delivery system this would require...enormous.






Something like this


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (5 Apr 2015)

Some more videos, this time by Filipe Oliveira - https://www.facebook.com/FAAOAquascaping/videos


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (5 Apr 2015)

"How to prune a forty meter tank? Special pruning instruments made by the staff of Ada"
Shared by Aquaeden Shop
https://www.facebook.com/aquaedenshop/posts/792972654122135


----------



## Edvet (5 Apr 2015)

Has CO2 been aknowledged? I would guess low light and no CO2. (lots of loss of CO2 both in the filter as they are open, and the tank surface which is huge)


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the updates Pedro. 

I cant imagine Amano running it CO2 free..

Any backstage footage of the CO2 system to be had Pedro?


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Apr 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> I cant imagine Amano running it CO2 free..



yup this does not fit to their philosophy.

and this tank is running with around 56.000W light which is really not the low light kind of tank


----------



## parotet (5 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> Something like this


Or maybe a 2 meters diameter Pollen Glass Beetle... 

Jordi


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (5 Apr 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Thanks for the updates Pedro.
> 
> I cant imagine Amano running it CO2 free..
> 
> Any backstage footage of the CO2 system to be had Pedro?


So far no backstage footages or details about CO2 system  But if I find any details I'll let you guys know  

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2015)

Awesome...although the positioning of some of those little rocks at around 1:07mins in on the first video could do with some work
But no way is this tank low-energy...


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (7 Apr 2015)

A web page created by ADA,  dedicated to this amazing project... "Forests Underwater by Takashi Amano " at Oceanário de Lisboa - "The Road to the World's Largest Nature Aquarium" 

Take a look at http://www.adana.co.jp/en/lisbon/index.html


Enviado do meu bq Curie2 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (7 Apr 2015)

As much as i like the project, i don't like it when they call it :

"To Recreate
Native Ecosystems in Full Scale"

not anywhere does it resemble a native ecosystem. But that's probably just me. Does sell well though, and atracts people...........


----------



## Joao Marujo (14 Apr 2015)

the numbers are just crazy!!! 



> A dream for every Nature Aquarium enthusiast and a dream for the creator of Nature Aquarium, Mr. Takashi Amano has taken up the challenge to create the worlds largest Nature Aquarium, 'Florestas Submersas' in Lisbon, Portugal.
> The aquarium holds about 160,000 Litres of water and many many aquatic plants.
> 
> Some of the statistics for you to drool on.
> ...


quoted from http://www.weloveamano.com/


----------



## stefanprisacariu (15 Apr 2015)

Maybe not just like in nature  , but definitely a great tank!


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Apr 2015)

More insight


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2015)

Its now open!



See you there in the second week of July  Any one care to join me????

Compare with this one after planting!!


----------



## Pedro Oliveira (23 Apr 2015)

Maybe I can join you with some more aquarium fans from Lisbon  

Enviado do meu GT-I9100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Apr 2015)

That is very impressive but I really don't care for all the white cosmetic sand. To me it looks contrived rather than "nature". 

Maybe he was thinking of sun kissed tropical island beaches whilst planning...


----------



## ADA (23 Apr 2015)

I'd have defo filled it with discus.


----------



## imak (23 Apr 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> That is very impressive but I really don't care for all the white cosmetic sand. To me it looks contrived rather than "nature".
> 
> Maybe he was thinking of sun kissed tropical island beaches whilst planning...




I'm starting to believe that people are thinking that "real life" is what they see in contest aquariums  ( I'm not talking about Chris Jackson)  .


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Apr 2015)

Well i had no idea there was so much white sand to be had in the Amazon or so many underwater videos on YT.

Imagine this much flow in a tank...


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2015)

If you see the amount of travel needed to find these spots, and some are only clear water part of the year, you'll realise these are very rare situations. The amount of time spent in a car is made abundantly clear in Ivan's expedition vid's. I do scoure the net to find info on these as i always try to find usable data for a biotope tank.


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Apr 2015)

Trying to put together a trip to see this in July hopefully! Hoping the girlfriend says yes lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Apr 2015)

i have just got back from lisbon, sadly i left a day before it opened   the aquarium is quite something anyway and definitely worth a visit.
Will be booking again for next month.


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Apr 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> i have just got back from lisbon, sadly i left a day before it opened   the aquarium is quite something anyway and definitely worth a visit.
> Will be booking again for next month.


Damn bad timing!! Good excuse to go back though. Ive had the green light to book a trip there. Looking forward to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Well i had no idea there was so much white sand to be had in the Amazon or so many underwater videos on YT.
> 
> Imagine this much flow in a tank...



That is mesmerizing, and very relaxing...viewed on a big screen you could almost be there.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (24 Apr 2015)

The tank is amaizing,  but it needs more time to get, perfect..  Maybe a year. In this early stages ir doesn't look natural.  The fish selection can also be improbed,  is a huge tank for thpse tinu fish,  the small fish are okay,  but bigger fish will suit that tank better and make the already there small fish to school beautifuly.  Maybe they're waiting for the aquatic plants to grow more,  before they add more fish.  A nice 50 or 100 wild discus,  altums or both schools will look stunning there!!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Apr 2015)

I don't think they can introduce all the fish they want in day one, you guys are reading too much into it at this early stage  only thing I wish is that it was in London and not Lisbon! lol


----------



## FIsh i (24 Apr 2015)

Wow this is going to be so cool to see evolve over the coming years, the parting
shots are amazing the scale of the tank is out there..... white sand for life


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Apr 2015)

Hi All This is truly a master piece of Aquascaping  I Love the masters work  Looking forward to the updates


----------



## James O (26 Apr 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> I don't think they can introduce all the fish they want in day one, you guys are reading too much into it at this early stage.....



I was marvelling at their restraint fishwise.  I'd have jammed a million billion gazillion fish in there  ut yes it's early days for fish and plants.

Btw do you have cycle, in the traditional way, a tank that large with what must be over a ton of plant matter?


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 May 2015)

I think this maybe the next instalment...


----------



## Wallace (20 May 2015)

Wow! That is truly stunning, something I would love to see with my own eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (20 May 2015)

I have never had much luck with big tanks myself !


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Jul 2015)

Came across this today.
I really want to know more about the CO2 system as the tank doesnt look to be misty at all


----------



## Edvet (16 Jul 2015)

Plenty shhrimp


----------



## Crossocheilus (17 Jul 2015)

Now what I want to see is a biotope done on that scale, but with aesthetics in mind, then you'd really see some natural fish behaviour.


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Jul 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Now what I want to see is a biotope done on that scale, but with aesthetics in mind, then you'd really see some natural fish behaviour.



Well you never know, they're calling it a temporary exhibit so something as you suggest could be done to replace the Amano scape in time which I agree would be really stunning as well.


----------



## Edvet (17 Jul 2015)

I guess maintaining it at the level Amano expects and wants is to expensive for the aquarium. Thus taking it down and making something else (maybe reusing some of the stuff that is in there now, if Amano doesn't want to sell it) will be more feasible for the institution and won't "harm" the Amano brand. If it went"south" and still had his name on it it would be detrimental to his brandname.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (17 Jul 2015)

Wow it's evolving beautifuly, echinodorus plants look awesome in there, with plenty space!!! And the schoal of fish is simply stunning. I need to visit Portugal, but... I wat to visit the tank in its first aniversary.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jul 2015)

Was there last Wednesday, WOW no words can define it, you must really visit to appreciate the scale of the nature scape, truly amazing to see these plants grow to these levels and how well maintained it is.




 

Will post some photos once I have sorted it out of the camera and also made some videos, see how those come out.

If you can visit soon, its at its peak a true masterpiece.   what you see on the photo is the first 5 meters of it!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jul 2015)

You're right no words can describe...


----------



## foxfish (19 Jul 2015)

Incredible! Looking forward  to more pics.....


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2015)

Since there is a thread already open with lots of photos, I will post there my video and photos to follow:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...at-lisbon-oceanarium.36555/page-3#post-408624

Cheers
Paulo


----------

